# Beautiful things on this site but . . .



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

. . . I don't know if it's machine knitting or even if it's knitting. I don't know the language either.

http://kryukist.ru/vyazanye-raboty


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

did you forget the link?


----------



## Pril (May 7, 2013)

It's in Russian according to my computer. It came up with a bar across the top offering to translate it from Russian to English for me but this may just be a feature of Windows 8.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful, looks like it is crochet even though the title says knitting.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

It is in Russian. Try Google translate. If you go to the left hand side and the hit the entry 4th from the bottom you will go to the ravelry page.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wHAT PRETTY things


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, beautiful pieces of art, I would be proud to wear any of it! I do wish I was able to read it though


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

It is in Russian and they have a very good tutorial, how to crochet this pretty lace in one piece. Some of them use painting the lace piece after finishing with a brush. I love that, but I don't have enough of a free time to make all, what I want ! By the way, Russian is my first language !


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The language looks like a Slav one. The squares at the bottom are scrumbling.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Since joining KP, I now use Google Chrome so that 'translate' appears automatically when you open a foreign language site. You can also choose to have a particular language 'always translate' - great feature and worth switching.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Google will translate for you too. Beautiful items!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BCourtEJ (Jan 2, 2012)

It is Russian and a mixture of Freeform crochet and Irish crochet .
The lady who own's the site lives in Moscow and designs for the Moa and Duplet magazines . She has a presence in many internet sites and on this one has very detailed workshops on the style of IC made in Russia and Ukraine - Eileen


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

That is true art. Love to look at it but I know my limits.


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes Russian. Have heard that there are not two separate terms for knitting and crochet, they get combined into something meaning 'yarn and sticks'.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a feeling that they are selling these completed items.
My computer automatically translates.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

ait is a Russian site and the tecnique is called Irish crochet. Love it
I am planning to learn it this summer.
First you have to make lots of sepatate fragments (flowers, leaves, circles and etc and then connect them crocheting a net)


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, it's a Russian site.
Mine gets translated automatically.
It seems there's a fair bit of lace knitting but not just the usual lace. Some quite nice pieces and lace motifs to make with some crochet work too. 
There's also a link to an English site that offers free motifs/lace pieces to make.
http://www.mypicot.com/club/


----------



## BCourtEJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Where do you plan to learn the technique.
I have made this lace for over 40 years now and belong to the main groups on yahoo and Ravlery. 
Will help you if you need advice-Eileen


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! I , too, know my limits but wish they weren't so limited.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for offering help.
I am russian and there are some russian sites that have lessons. for me the most challenging part will be disign


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

It is crochet, only crochet, but beautifull !!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

his_rascal said:


> . . . I don't know if it's machine knitting or even if it's knitting. I don't know the language either.
> 
> http://kryukist.ru/vyazanye-raboty


I think it is Russian. That said some very nice patterns.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

It is Russian, the prices are out of my budget range, but this is absolutely beautiful knits. The site says that they are knits. I wish I was even a tenth of that talent, really works of art. :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Beautiful work .If you go to the top of the page you can translate to English


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I just look at the English site and I am going to have to learn to read crochet charts, I crochet but not with charts, I love some of these.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

his_rascal said:


> . . . I don't know if it's machine knitting or even if it's knitting. I don't know the language either.
> 
> http://kryukist.ru/vyazanye-raboty


I have "web translator" at the top of my browser page and the first option detects the language on that web site and translates to english. Look for "Fox Lingo" and instal it, or "Google translator". It is well worth having this facility as there are many ethnic web sites, especially Russian that have the most exquisite patterns in both knit and crochet.


----------



## AlexandraT57 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

